# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Ultimate Multi Tool تحديثات :  [03-06-20] UMTv2 / Pro - UltiamteGSM v5.5 Released - Oppo Privacy Lock & SPRD Repair

## mohamed73

*We are pleased to announce UMTv2 / UMT Pro* *UltimateGSM v5.5 Innovative and Intelligent*      _Whats New:_  *Oppo Privacy Lock Disable*
- Need to Enable ADB
- Should work on all devices, if not, please report with log  *SPRD Enable Diag*
- For Anrdoid devices which don't have diag enabled
- For old phones, you may need to tick on Old Method
- You must connect powered off phone without pressing any key  *Updated IMEI Repair Function*
- Enable Diag first to use this function
- After Diag enabled, Scan and select Diag Port  *Added BT Address Repair*
- Enable Diag first to use this function
- After Diag enabled, Scan and select Diag Port  *Added WIFI MAC Repair*
- Enable Diag first to use this function
- After Diag enabled, Scan and select Diag Port  *Added Factory Reset in Diag Mode*
- Enable Diag first to use this function
- After Diag enabled, Scan and select Diag Port
- It will wipe data on phone, so use with caution  *Added SPRD Driver in Installer*
- If you face issues, please use this driver  *Improved COM Port Communication*    _Special Thanks to:_
- Unlockinfo
- UnlockwithCode
- kabul
- miftahulbari
- owais a       *WARNING :
ESN / MEID / IMEI REPAIR IS INTENDED TO REPAIR ESN / MEID / IMEI TO  ORIGINAL ONE WRITTEN ON PHONE BACK LABEL / BOX. WE DO NOT ENDORSE OR  ENCOURAGE ESN / MEID / IMEI CHANGING. ITS ILLEGAL. USER IS SOLE  RESPONSIBLE FOR ANY ILLEGAL ACTIVITY DONE WITH USE OF FEATURES PROVIDED  IN OUR SOFTWARE, NOT LIMITED TO ESN / MEID / IMEI.   ANY USER USING OUR SOFTWARE FOR ILLEGAL PURPOSE WILL BE SOLE RESPONSIBLE FOR HIS ACTS. 
WE CONDEMN USE OF OUR SOFTWARE FOR ANY ILLEGAL PURPOSE.    STATUTORY WARNING - READ CAREFULLY
Using International Edition of our software is prohibited by Indian Law.
We strictly advice you to use Indian Edition if you are in India.
If you use International Edition in India, it may cause legal action against you by local law enforcement agencies.
We will not be liable for any loss or damaged caused.    :: NO FAKE ADVERTISEMENT :: :: NO FAKE UPDATES :: :: NO FAKE WORLD'S FIRST :: :: NO FAKE BLA BLA BLA ::     How to Download: - Download الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].
- Connect UMT Box/Dongle to PC and Run UMT Support Access.
- Download required Executable from Installer folder.
- Enjoy!
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    PLEASE  DO NOT POST OFF TOPIC HERE. ONLY POST REGARDING THIS UPDATE AND  SUPPORTED MODELS. ANY OFF TOPIC POST WILL BE DELETED IMMEDIATELY.  FOR THANKS, USE ONLY THANKS BUTTON.*

----------

